# Tea cosy for coffee



## Eoghan (Mar 7, 2011)

Going back a couple of decades it was possible to get tea-cosies for the "french press". Do these still exist or not? I had a lovely waistcoat in green cord with a watch chain. Kept the coffee warm and looked smart. NB the PROPER name for a french press is a cafetiere. [Reminds me of the man phoning 999 on Fox who's wife had been mauled by a bear(?) - he was asked to spell Eucalyptus Drive and his response was I will haul her over to Oak Road. You Americans ]

So if you know of a site selling smart cosies - let me know.


----------



## Curt (Mar 7, 2011)

I drink it too fast to need a cosy.


----------



## Eoghan (Mar 8, 2011)

Well that's fine if you like instant coffee curt, for those of us with eight cup cafetieres we would like a REVIVAL of the old cafetiere cozys - (maybe I should try ebay with an American spelling!)


----------

